# Can front speakers have built in look



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello

I am in the process of replacing my Inceiling speakers with SVS MTS-01 ported speakers system. One advantage of Inceiling is the look. They are out of sight and give my HT a commercial theater look. I don't want to put the MTS system on the floor in full view as it will change current look/feel. I have read several articles about acoustical issues regarding built in speakers and they will sound different something about not allowing enough room behind the ported speaker enclosure. Is there a way to give the floor speakers a "built in " look without compromising on audio quality?

Cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What some people will do is place the front speakers behind a thin cloth acoustically transparent screen that covers the areas on either side of the screen/display however this can reduce the amount of highs that will be transmitted through. By removing the cloth grills on the speakers this will help.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

My screen wall is already built out about 12 inches with panels filled with recycled cotton covered in black speaker cloth. The screen is recessed in this system. I am hoping to somehow extend this system outward to include the MTS speakers. I got the room as front seats are 13 ft from screen.Your suggestion will work however not sure of construction and how it will all fit together and look like part of the existing screen wall.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You could build them into a half round or full round pillar so it looks like a support pillar. The parts above and below the speaker can have some sort of sound dampening material.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have seen this somewhere else but its was the side surrounds that were built into floor to ceiling false pillars . This would work but don't I need to leave some room behind the MTS ported speaker for the ports to function and if so how much room should I leave? In other words the depth of the pillar would need to be extended to allow port functionality but how much depth is acceptable?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dwight Angus said:


> This would work but don't I need to leave some room behind the MTS ported speaker for the ports to function and if so how much room should I leave? In other words the depth of the pillar would need to be extended to allow port functionality but how much depth is acceptable?


This is just an educated guess but I think you would be fine with a 8" space behind the cabinet.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I agree, an 8 inch gap seems reasonable. I will send a quick note to SVS and get their thoughts just to be sure.

cheers


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The SVS rep indicated the easiest thing to do is fill the ports and run the speakers sealed and therefore no gap required. Sounds simple enough but that assumes I like the sound of sealed MTS's


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmm, that would be interesting to try. At least you have some choices.


----------

